# Millers Ferry Weekend



## Sea D Reamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to stay at Roland Cooper this weekend and do a good bit of fishing. 

It has been a very long time since I have fished the Alabama River and was wondering if anyone has some good bass fishing pointers? I am not familiar with the waters at Millers Ferry, but did grow up fishing the alabama river and creeks such as bogue chitto. I will have to wet a crappie hook, but would really like to tear into some bass! 

Any recommendations will be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

They seem to like a white spinnerbait or anything that looks like a shad up there. The fishing has been the best for me when the dam is open and the water is moving. Lots of spotted bass up there that are a blast to catch. The crappie bite should still be pretty good in the 10ft treetops. Good luck Give us a report


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Make sure and stop by a local store in camden or the state park office and get the $5 Crappie Jackpot Derby ticket. There are crappie out there worth from $100 to $250 to $5,000 to $10,000 to a 2010 chevy truck. all details at www.wilcoxareachamber.org


----------



## Sea D Reamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to need all I can get. I will get a crappie derby ticket as well! 

Do you know if they have any luck with the crappie biting small tubes and spinner baits or should I go with live minnows. Sometimes minnow fishing can get a little boring! not as in WORK boring but you know what I mean.


----------

